# Can anyone explain? Oven baked kibble



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

some companies such as Avoderm and Flint River oven bake their kibbles. Why is this any better than the other way? I honestly do not know what the other way is... but why do they say oven baked is best?

Flint River and Avoderm is pricey and full of grains, etc but they put one heck of a price tag on it because its oven baked!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Marketing. Plain and simple. It sounds good because you automatically think that since its "baked" it must be healthier. But a lot dog foods are baked...they just don't state that they are baked.

Dog food companies will never cease to amaze me with their marketing departments LOL :wink:


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

The other way is Extruded which essentially pushes food through a "shape" mahcine that makes the shape of the kibble, cooking it at high temperatures. Kind of like a cookie press, but cooks it too.

Most dog foods are extruded.

Beware of dog food gimmicks. Companies sell to people, not dogs. You can sell it for whatever price you can make your customer believe it's worth. There are only 5 brands I can think of that I'd buy....and you didn't name any of them.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

yeah, i highly doubt that oven baked meat lacking grain heavy Avoderm is better than my Taste of the Wild.

I keep having to look at the ingredients in Avoderm because they REALLY want to convert me! LOL
but such a gimmic! Avacodos in the dog food for skin and coat, and being oven-baked. two gimmics in one!

I know better, but still. I cannot help but to flip the bag over just incase they added more meat.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

My only problems with Tast Of The Wild is that it is made by Diamond Pet Foods....their fish meals are NOT ethoxyquin free....and it doesn't make sense that a 30lb is only $40. Makes me question the meat content and quality of the ingredients.

Still....TOTW is better than most.

Only kibble I'd feed is Orijen, Acana, Evo, Fromm or Merrick


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> My only problems with Tast Of The Wild is that it is made by Diamond Pet Foods....their fish meals are NOT ethoxyquin free....and it doesn't make sense that a 30lb is only $40. Makes me question the meat content and quality of the ingredients.
> 
> Still....TOTW is better than most.
> 
> Only kibble I'd feed is Orijen, Acana, Evo, Fromm or Merrick


yeah that ios confusing. canidae clamis to use 80 percent meat which is more than orijen, yet they are a lot cheaper so it makes me question it salso. but maybe the ethoxyquin lowers costs enough where they can use more meat and all.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I looked on their web page and couldn't find a claim for 80% meat. Can you point me to it?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> I looked on their web page and couldn't find a claim for 80% meat. Can you point me to it?


CANIDAE® All Natural Holistic Dog Food - Grain Free All Life Stages dry formula

Four High Quality Meat Meals: Chicken, Turkey, Lamb, & Fish with Fresh Lamb Meat
All Natural, High Quality, Holistic Pet Food
Super High Protein formula great for working breeds or dogs with high energy requirements
*80% of the total protein is derived from meat, 20% from vegetables and fruits, and 0% from grains*
Natural Ingredients Plus Essential Vitamins & Amino Acid Chelated Minerals
Naturally Preserved Herbal Formulation
Excellent Palatability - Dogs Love CANIDAE®!
Contains Skin & Coat Conditioners to Maintain a Health Luxurious Coat
Balanced Omega 6 & 3 Fatty Acids & DHA
Superior Digestibility
Guaranteed Viable Micro-Organisms
Guaranteed Enzyme Activity to Help Break Down Cellulose
Made the CANIDAE® Way with Superior Quality: No Corn, Wheat, Soy, Grain Fractions, Glutens or Fillers and Naturally Preserved


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

That means that 80% of the *protein* is derived from meat...not 80% of the ingredients. Many things including grains have protein. That's why a dog food that hardly has any meat in it at all can still have 24% protein.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

exactly, most of the protein is derived from meat... its also grain free..


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> My only problems with Tast Of The Wild is that it is made by Diamond Pet Foods....their fish meals are NOT ethoxyquin free....and it doesn't make sense that a 30lb is only $40. Makes me question the meat content and quality of the ingredients.
> 
> Still....TOTW is better than most.
> 
> Only kibble I'd feed is Orijen, Acana, Evo, Fromm or Merrick


I dont worry about ethoxyquin, due to personal research I have done. I agree that it seems like TOTW is too cheap. but TOTW is the best that I can afford to give.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

That Canadiae doesn't come close to Orijen Red for meat content.


----------



## goujon (Feb 10, 2010)

Most commercial dog foods are extruded. It is a much cheaper process but it destroys many of the nutrients because of the pressure needed to push it through the extruder and because of the steam and high temperatures. Baked food is cooked at a much lower temperature, therefore retaining more nutrients and flavor. Extruded food can have a maximum of 50% meat; any more will gum up the extruder. Baked food is much more expensive, because it is a slower process. The gimmick is "grain free." All extruded food must have carbohydrates to form the kibble. The ones that don't have grains for the carbohydrate almost all use white potatoes (not to be confused with sweet potatoes) as the carbohydrate. The gimmick is in lumping all grains together. There are good grains and bad grains. White potatoes are better than the bad grains and worse than the good grains. Give me Brown Rice over white potatoes any day - more digestible and lower on the glycemic index.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> That Canadiae doesn't come close to Orijen Red for meat content.


its not available anywhere neear me.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

You can always order online. I also can't find it within 50 miles of me.


----------

